# what kind of shark? please



## brannonwc54 (Jul 19, 2018)

caught this lil guy this afternoon on a chunk of ladyfish, being a freshwater fisherman from Arkansas, I have no clue let it go after a quick picture


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

That is a nearly adult Blacknose.


----------

